

Ask HN: What's the largest (LOC or traffic) Rails 3 site? - derwiki


======
ddewit
The dutch government auth service (Digi-D) runs on it. So that's like 17MM
people who have ID's there and login to do their taxes etc.

------
tectonic
I don't know if they're Rails 3, but perhaps the New York Times or Groupon?
Twitter certainly hasn't updated to Rails 3 yet.

~~~
awallace
NYT is mostly PHP with a few Rails microsites.

------
Buzaga
I believe most sites that reach really-really-big scale will have to start the
technology carousel for optimization and etc... it's kinda hard to resolve
this, because it seems to be a point of really massive scale while other's
that are "very big" could be doing well

